# Applet läuft nicht auf Apache Server sonst schon.



## growler (25. Sep 2007)

Guten Tag zusammen,

solange ich mein Applet normal irgendwo im Netzwerk liegen habe, funktioniert dieses einwandfrei.

Nun habe ich dieses Applet jar Datei mit der dazugehörigen Test.html zum aufrufen auf einen Apache 2 Server gelegt.
nach den erforderlichen Login Daten stürzt das Applet ab mit folgenden Fehlermeldungen.

AppletMain.class ist die Hauptklasse die geladen werden sollte. Diese ist auch in der gesuchten jar Datei enthalten.
Wieso wird diese trotzdem nicht gefunden? Signatur ist in Ordnung.


```
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Java Plug-in 1.5.0_06
Verwendung der JRE-Version 1.5.0_06 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers = C:\Documents and Settings\is71wa2


----------------------------------------------------
c:   Konsolenfenster schließen
f:   Objekte in Finalisierungswarteschlange finalisieren
g:   Speicherbereinigung
h:   Diese Hilfemeldung anzeigen
l:   ClassLoader-Liste ausgeben
m:   Speicherbelegung anzeigen
o:   Protokollierung auslösen
p:   Proxy-Konfiguration neu laden
q:   Konsole ausblenden
r:   Richtlinien-Konfiguration neu laden
s:   System- und Bereitstellungseigenschaften ausgeben
t:   Threadliste ausgeben
v:   Thread-Stack ausgeben
x:   ClassLoader-Cache löschen
0-5: Trace-Stufe auf <n> setzen
----------------------------------------------------

Requesting URL: [url]http://wa21085/CNIT.jar[/url]
Laden: Klasse AppletMain.class nicht gefunden
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: AppletMain.class
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.io.IOException: open HTTP connection failed.
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	... 10 more
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: AppletMain.class
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.io.IOException: open HTTP connection failed.
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	... 10 more

[\code]

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

MFG
growler
```


----------



## Wildcard (25. Sep 2007)

Das heißt die Klasse liegt in Default 'Package'?
Mach die Sache ordentlich mit echten Packages und versuch's nochmal (vorher den Java Cache leeren).


----------



## growler (25. Sep 2007)

das Package liegt im gleichen Verzeichnis wie die html Datei dies aufruft.
Was meinst du mit richtigen Packages?


----------



## Wildcard (25. Sep 2007)

Du scheinst deinen Klassennamen falsch anzugeben.
Das mag nun am HTML oder am Manifest der jar liegen, ist auf alle Fälle aber nicht korrekt.
Das .class sollte da keinesfalls auftauchen.


> Was meinst du mit richtigen Packages?


Java Packages, was sonst  ???:L 

```
package foo;

import blah;

class Bar{}
```

Die Klasse heißt nun foo.Bar


----------



## growler (25. Sep 2007)

Also in der Manifest steht:



```
Name: AppletMain.class
SHA1-Digest: 30yCZ9g47wTRzvkNXl8t5rdsp6Q=
```

in der html steht:

```
<applet	code="AppletMain.class"
	codebase="."
	archive="CNIT.jar"
	WIDTH="1000"
	HEIGHT="600">
	alt="Ihr Browser ist nicht java-fähig.">
</applet>
```

package hab ich im eclipse nirgends hinschreiben müssen... muss ich das denn eintragen?

Habs nun mal eingetragen und dann bekomm ich die Probleme auch noch im Eclipse...


----------

